# Unfinished Reactors 5/6 & Cooling Towers, Chernobyl, Ukraine - Oct 2016



## Landie_Man (Dec 1, 2016)

Unfinished Reactors 5/6 & Cooling Towers, Chernobyl, Ukraine - Oct 2016


Taken from Day 2 and 3 of my October 2016 visit to The Zone are these two which I have combined. The weather had improved greatly on Day 3 from Day 2; the rain had played havoc with my camera unfortunately! 

At the time of the disaster on April the 26th 1986, the Chernobyl Nuclear Power Station was running on 4 reactors and a 5th and 6th reactor was on its way. It is said that these new reactors were 70% complete.

The first reactor was finished in 1971 and the 4th in 1983. The 6th was scheduled to be completed by 1994 and if gone to plan, The Plant would run ten reactors; making it the largest power station in The Soviet Union.

Of course, this did not happen. The Plant continued to operate on 3 reactors until final closure in 2001 and the plans for these two were canned.

I visited the unfinished cooling tower in 2013 so didn't spend too long there. The next day we went into the actual reactor building; which never contained any radioactive material, though the dust inside it is now radioactive from what has blown inside so do not work any dust up!

The site was sold onto a scrap company who have begun removing metal. The Cranes here are highly radioactive so we did not go near these at all.

The scale of this building is unbelievable, huge great empty turbine halls and monumental drops where the reactors core would have been placed had construction taken place.

The buildings are surrounded by old vehicles, including two awesome Volga Cars!

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





#10





#11





#12





#13





#14





Thank you!

Discover more Unfinished Reactor at:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/albums/72157674196693952


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 2, 2016)

Very nice. But I'm thinking would there be high levels of radiation where you photographed. Looks dodgy to me. I wonder if the two Volga cars would be radioactive as well.


----------



## Landie_Man (Dec 2, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Very nice. But I'm thinking would there be high levels of radiation where you photographed. Looks dodgy to me. I wonder if the two Volga cars would be radioactive as well.



Well since it never actually operated as a reactor neither did it contain any radioactive material, it only has fall out like everywhere else. The Volgas were at a scrapyard and look fairly newish


----------



## night crawler (Dec 2, 2016)

Very nice work, not seen that area before


----------



## Conrad (Dec 2, 2016)

Cool, never seen pictures of this before. Certainly floats my boat.


----------



## Landie_Man (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks mate. This was great


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 2, 2016)

Top work.
Saw the unfinished cooling tower, but never went inside the building.
Excellent work again


----------



## Wrench (Dec 2, 2016)

Ooh ooh 'appen feck spiders and purple snakes that's bloody nice is that. I'm all excited and that's a rare thing at my time of life.
Absofeckingloutley splendid.


----------



## Landie_Man (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks Mate! Yes it was pretty impressive here


----------

